# 722K would not boot after apparent software update.



## gherna1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I had my 722K die on me due to a failed attempt to reformat its internal HDD. Luckily - I thought - I had a second receiver which I had used before, but retired from use due to intermittent failures, which I attributed to internal heat due to lack of ventilation in its closed metal box. Even on standy the unit would heat up as much as an iron. Maybe the internal fan died? I don't know.

The unit would freeze now and then, which initially happened a few times, but the frequency grew to the point that I had to purchase a second unit (the one that I killed).

After replacing all the cables, and calling DISH to deactivate the first one and reactivate the latter one, I was ready to watch TV again. NOT!

The first thing that happened was surprising. I had never seen this before: A blueish rectangular interface with very coarse letters (I own a 51" HD Samsung TV) appeared asking me not to disturb the download process. It had a message at the top that read something like this: WARNING ..... 981 and below a few lines of text, a progress bar that eventually reached its end.

The unit rebooted itself, and to my surprise, it repeated the process again. After the second download, the unit rebooted once more, but this time, the familiar red DISH logo and "Starting up..." message appeared.

However, after about ten minutes or so, the green light on the front panel would turn off and the unit would reboot itself again, in a vicious cycle.

I've tried unplugging it from power and after a few minutes, the same software download takes place. I assume the firmware update has failed and turned my 722K into an anchor.

Again, I own this unit, and it's out of warranty. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

call them, they will replace it; just be sure it will not turned into leased box !


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jun 25, 2014)

Is the receiver connected to a power strip, if so, are you able to bypass it and connect directly to a wall outlet?


----------



## gherna1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I just tried plugging it directly into a wall outlet. No change. Is there a mechanism, hardware based, where I can reset the unit to factory defaults? I've tried resetting it by holding the red reset button for 20-30 seconds, or until the unit reboots by itself, to no avail.
By the way, I captured the update screen, and this is what it says:

WARNING ... 981
Boot recovery
Bootstrap ID 1533
Hardware ID RMKB
Receiver ID XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Vital program information
will now be downloaded
into your receiver.
Do not disturb or unplug
the receiver until this
screen disappears
Progress bar - - - - - - - >


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jun 25, 2014)

When that message appears it should not be disturbed. It can take up to 4 hours to update. Have you left it on this screen for that long? Sounds like the receiver will need to be repalced though.


----------



## gherna1 (Sep 5, 2014)

The screen above disappears after the progress bar reaches its end, and the unit reboots, which leads me to assume that the download and update worked. I also understand that the four hour wait is for my other problem (two units facing the scrap yard sentence): the two red (recording) blinking lights. I just read someone else's post about it. I'm waiting for another three hours to go by and test that procedure. I'm at my wit's end!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

four hours ?! what is insane process! 

30-40 min max if FW spool is beta and low priority

fishy suggestion ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 981 Boot Recovery screen is shown when there was a problem downloading and installing an update. Since we don't know what the problem was, that's why it might take a while. I have seen receivers in this scenario perform multiple reboots to a 981 screen before finally taking and updating firmware correctly... and yes, that process might end up taking several hours since it is multiple update attempts.

It might not be a major failure and can self-correct... I have seen this on receivers and then had zero problems with them for a year or more... but when you're dealing with a receiver you had previously stopped using because of problems, it wouldn't surprise me if this is indicative of whatever problems you were having before.


----------



## gherna1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks, Stewart. Your suggestion above seems to be the case. I attributed the failures to overheating, since discreet electronic components are very susceptible to heat. Still, firmware updates should not fail, and multiple attempts should not be a scenario, especially in view of the fact that there are no interruptions, the progress bar reaches its end, and the unit reboots itself, as expected. *It's too bad these pricey units were poorly designed and continue to be built without proper ventilation. I have three in total, and only one of them has vents. Now two are dead and I face a very expensive replacement scenario.*
DISH... are you listening?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you didn't read enough the site ... I'm dissected the ViP DVR's overhearing problem long time ago (nothing changed with new line - XiP), proposed a solution, made it in my DVR, run it for few years w/out overheating... I did repeat same process for my XIP813 (H) - no changes came ...
see my old posts with pictures


----------



## gherna1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks to all who contributed their comments. I read some more and went with my gut feeling that overheating was the culprit. There were several posts about blown capacitors, specifically, C194. In my particular case, I had four caps with puffed up tops but no seepage or outright damage.
I purchased the 4 x *1200uF 6.3V caps*, removed the original ones and replaced them, using my soldering iron. Next, I reassembled the unit, and voila! I've got it to run. Been watching several hours without any glitches.
I'd like to thank those who posted the simple solution, but because I had looked at some many sites and so many posts, I cannot be certain where and who deserves the credit.


----------

